# Victorian American Pit Bull Terrier owners?



## Frozenmouse (Mar 5, 2012)

Are there any other pitbull owners out there that have just complied with all of the ridicules new laws (that don't help anyone's safety) only to be slugged with the $120+ new registration fees (so much for trying to do the right thing and register your dog)


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 5, 2012)

One of the ladies I work with lived in queensland when they started going through their bull****. She did the right thing, declared them, registered them etc exactly by the book. 2 weeks later the council took her dogs and killed them anyway. She moved to Vic, got new dogs, and it's started all over again. she didn't register them this time because of what happened back in QLD, council came and took them, but she's fighting it tooth and nail, and doing pretty well so far, all her dogs are still alive 

The whole thing's a rort.
In answer to your question though, no, not me personally. according to the "standard", my dogs legs are too long for him to be pitty.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 5, 2012)

The laws are ridic! it is just a money making exercise for the ted baillieu government he is a greedy little man.


----------



## MissFuller (Mar 11, 2012)

nah im not doing it i got 3 pittys and if i do it all by the books i may as well kill em my self i love my dogs they are my best mates hopfully 1 day they will be seen as the loveing dogs they are


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 12, 2012)

Just register them as Am Staffs. Council workers don't the difference between the two breeds.


----------



## mmafan555 (Mar 13, 2012)

Pit Bulls and Staffies are incredible dogs...Nothing compares to them at all...Screw the idiots who want to ban them!!!


----------



## ron_peters (Mar 13, 2012)

-Katana- said:


> Just register them as Am Staffs. Council workers don't the difference between the two breeds.



Thats one of the problems Am staff owners face already, if that becomes common practice then they wont only be banning one breed but both and say its "just to be safe".


----------



## MissFuller (Mar 13, 2012)

its funny the description the council has on saying whether your dog is a pit or not it is the exact description of a Labrador lol and infact the pit bull came about years ago they are actually a staffy x bull terrea witch realy makes it funny because of the amount of people that love those dogs but think pittys are dangerous gos to show how little people


----------



## thals (Mar 13, 2012)

I own a beautiful girl, and have so for the past 6 years and have complied with the council requirements in order to protect her safety. Sure the laws are ridiculous and all but it's all to ensure her protection from it and enable her to safely live out the rest of her days with her mummy who loves her very much and would do anything for her 

The laws include the higher rego fee, properly contained & secure enclosure or backyard (must be inaccessible if minors reside in the same home, which is the case with me so I've had to fence off an area in the backyard for her as well as construct a lockable gate), being muzzled when out in public, having the signs at the front of your property acknowledging you have a restricted breed on the premises, and also the council having to right to do inspections as they please to ensure the required standards are maintained. If they find a gate unlocked etc this results in ridiculous fines of $1000 plus! Also if the dog manages to escape the council must be notified within 24hrs otherwise, you guessed it, more fines.

If the council comes round to your house and suspects your dog is a pit or pit x they legally are allowed to take the dog off you and have it put down. The only thing that can save your dog from this is if you have a pedigree dog with papers registered with the ANKC. They don't really value vet opinions regarding breed either.

Here is the link to the DPI site on Restricted Breed Dogs, click the links on the page for more in depth info 
Restricted Breed Dogs - Department of Primary Industries


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 14, 2012)

Unfortunately when you register your Amstaff now you must provide pedigree papers with your microchip number on them any dog that fits the criteria without Papers that prove it is an american staffordshire terrier is a pitbull in the eyes of the law.


-Katana- said:


> Just register them as Am Staffs. Council workers don't the difference between the two breeds.


----------

